# co2 tanks...best place to buy one



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

is there is a specific place where everyone buys their co2 tanks? i am looking into co2 tanks, but was wondering where is cheaper or has a better deal. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

This question seems to come up every few weeks or so.

Please take a look at this thread here; it has all the information you require.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10545


----------

